# Treatment in august?



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Any of you ladies starting treatment in august? Would like to chat with others goin through treatment at the same time. Will need somethin to keep me sane   lol x


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

I might be having treatement in aug but dont know yet


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

I think we may be late August/very early Sept - waiting for our 'Top of List' letter....
Will conifrm when I hear more news!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi you 2, i should b starting start of august, had my councling session this week which i thought was a waste of time really but at least ive been n done it, then i got my injection training on 11th of july, then hopefully the next time ill b at the clinic will be to pick my drugs up and have a scan n blood test to start the next day! Im already trying to plan stuff for the 2 ww, have u ladies had any thought on plans to keep busy? Id drive myself insane, im going to bann myself from google aswell lol x


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi! 

I'm not entirely show what I'm going to be doing during two week wait - I am pretty sure I will have the 1 st week off work but wasnt sure about the second - though the more I think of it, the more I think I will have the full 2 weeks off as work is usually very busy and stressful so I dont want to put my little embies through that! A very good friend of mine went through ICSI last year and she advised me to get lots of comedy DVD's/DVD Box sets to keep us laughing through treatment and the 2ww! 

Good luck to you both!!! Just think this time next year, we could be holding our new borns in our arms!! )


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

*waves* - start on the pill mid July so I will no doubt be going through treatment very beginning of August. Always nice to chat to people going through it at the same time


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, pauline, i have got the whole process off work, i work in a school and have got 6 weeks off so luckily i dont have to have any time off! Thats a very nice thought aswell hopefully this time year our lives will be full of sleepness night n smelly nappies  xx 
Hi dingle, hopefully ill b starting on the 6th of august (short protocol) hope af behaves, i shud b due 2day but its not playing properly hopefully b full flow 2morow! Then it will keep me on track x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Myturn - how are you doing?


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Cant believe it! I had a call from the hospital today to say I was 'Top of the List' already (only been waiting about 7 weeks and were warned it could be 4-6 months) and can start treatment when AF is next due to arrive (Approx 2nd July!!!). Cant believe!!   Looks like I will be going through treatment same time as you guys after all! Bring it on!!!! 

Had internal scan this afternoon - everything looked good. We have appointment with consultant on Saturday to discuss the details of treatment, so exciting! 
Good luck to everyone! 
x x x x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Pauline83 said:


> Cant believe it! I had a call from the hospital today to say I was 'Top of the List' already (only been waiting about 7 weeks and were warned it could be 4-6 months) and can start treatment when AF is next due to arrive (Approx 2nd July!!!). Cant believe!!  Looks like I will be going through treatment same time as you guys after all! Bring it on!!!!
> 
> Had internal scan this afternoon - everything looked good. We have appointment with consultant on Saturday to discuss the details of treatment, so exciting!
> Good luck to everyone!
> x x x x


Pauline - brilliant news! Let us know how Saturday goes xx


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Will do Dingle thanks


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi ladies, how are you both? Thats great news pauline, are you doin short or long protocol? 
Looks like ill b starting after the 6th now af was 4 days late this month! Wasnt happy, i think taking royal jelly was to blame and have stopped taking it, i cant belive how patient im been lately seams to b flying by, ive been focusing on my wedding and trying to think about all this baby stuff which has really helped. 
I hope saturday goes well for you pauline xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

What is royal jelly for? *clueless*


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Its suposed to help with egg quailty, but it is high in estrogen and i think thats why my af has been messed up this month x


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Myturn?, I'm not sure whether will be doing long or short protocol yet - we have consultant appointment on Saturday to work out the details!  

I'm not sure what the differences are between long and short protocol?

Will update soon, 

Good luck and take care! x x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Short is wer you start injections with your period and long is wer you have to take the pill 1st to down reg, then u start with injections, which takes longer.
I had a dream last night i was pregnant n i cud feel the baby moving and ive woke up broody than ever! 1st baby dream ive had in quite a while, on the count down for the next appointment, 3 weeks 2day it will b my appointment for injection trainin wahooo getting there after wat seams like forever xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

See, now I am confusd. I too, wasn't sure of the difference. When I originally had my consultation, the nurse mentioned short protocol to me. Recently the clinic have emailed me re: BCP. Hmmm.


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Are they putting u on the pill then? I asked to go on the pill so i knew my periods wud b regular but my nurse didnt want me to go on it, just said she wanted things as natural as possible x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Just had an email - deffo long protocol, and deffo the pill. Am worried because people are saying short is better


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Every clinic will work different, mine doesnt do long protocol as far as i know, but mine doesnt match my cycle up with my recipient, my recipient will get frozen eggs, im sure long and short have the same rates x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Pauline - how did Saturday go? Xx


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello!!

Saturday was good, our consultant went through the whole treatment process with us. I will be doing the long protocol. We are booked in provisionally for E/C week beginning 20th August!!  
AF is due on Monday (2nd), got to go in for bloods probably wednesday and so if goes to plan I will start taking the pill on day 5 then me and hubby will have appointment with Specialist fertility nurse towards the end of next week/early week after to get details of our timetable and be shown how to inject!  
Just going to try to focus on one stage at a time so it doesnt feel too overwhelming I think!! 

Sending you lots of    

Speak to you soon! x x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thats great news! Bet it starts to feel sureal once u start, i think it will after so long of waiting and ups and downs ill b shocked wen it finally starts! X


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

I think your right - dont think its sunk in properly yet. Its funny, I've had the bag with the first lot of meds in just sat unopened on our kitchen work top - I'm really excited but I think when I open the bag then it will get very real and the nerves may set in big time!! Starting to feel quite achy now so that tends to be a sign that AF is on the way soon - hope it doesnt keep me waiting too long (not often your hoping to start AF!!!) 

Will update next week x x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Pauline - its funny how the nerves set in huh? I feel like I have been waiting impatiently to be accepted, then matched....now it's all kicking off I feel rather 'twitchy'....

Please keep checking in and let us know how you are doing!

Myturn - how are you doing? Xx


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

AF actually arrived early (yesterday) so approx 2/3 days ahead of schedule! Glad I didnt have to wait too long. I go in to the clinic tomorrow for bloods then call clinic about 4pm tomorrow to check the results are OK to start this time. Should start the pill on Wednesday - quite looking forward to starting it all now - though also having the odd moment of feeling sick with nerves but I'm hoping will feel a bit better in a couple of days when AF slows a bit also (feel quite drained today!).

Will check in again soon!  

Best wishes and lots of       x x x x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, god its all happing for you isnt it, i bet ull b getting ec and transfer b4 me, i still got about 6 week to go b4 i start, seams like its took bleeding years and in infertility years feels about 20! Everythin always seams to drag wen it concerns trying to get pregnant. Im waiting for 1 blood test to come bk which i think is karyotype all others are back and are good! Got my injection training a week on friday (friday 13th) which is also my little boys birthday! 
Dingle: how are you getting along? U got any progress? Xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Myturn - injection training - how exciting! Soon be Friday 13th! Hope so - I'm off on holiday  

I was matched last week and told to call in to start the pill on Day 2 of my AF....it started today and DP emailed the nurses to ask how to collect the pill. However the nurse said she needed my consultant to review my file - whhhhha? 

Pauline - hopefully I'll be joining you and we can compare and contrast! I've never taken the pill in my life so no idea re side affects etc.

Xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Good news on ur match! My clinic seams to do it different to everybody elses, mine doesnt tell anybody they have a doner until i get to stage Of just b4 egg collection just to make sure i get enuff eggs and then the recipients wont b disapointed if i didnt get enuff eggs! 
U off any where nice on hols? Im goin to ibiza in 3 weeks cant wait! Then week after ivf shud start hopefully! 
How long do you have to go on pill for? I wish they'd have let me go on pill so i had an exact date of wen i will start! Just 1 more af then will b starting on the 1 after! Really scary and exciting! Eeeeek! Maybe they just need to check over your file b4 u start? Did she say why the consultant needed to look through?


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello again! Sounds like we will be going trough similar stages of treatment at the same time!  
It will be good to have people to as you say Dingle 'compare and contrast' with! 
I'm going to be taking Microgynon pill initially which is one I've taken before and I dont remember havent too many side effects from. I took one brand in the past and was a total emotional wreck!! Hopefully will be fine this time. 

I'm on annual leave next week so hoping can book in injection training with fertility nurse early next week - I have to ring the clinic again tomorrow afternoon to book in an appointment time. 

Ohh, I wish we had the time/money to have a holiday but unfortunately have just paid for a new boiler instead...oh the joys, lol! I hope you both enjoy your hols!! 

x x x x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Myturn? said:


> Good news on ur match! My clinic seams to do it different to everybody elses, mine doesnt tell anybody they have a doner until i get to stage Of just b4 egg collection just to make sure i get enuff eggs and then the recipients wont b disapointed if i didnt get enuff eggs!
> U off any where nice on hols? Im goin to ibiza in 3 weeks cant wait! Then week after ivf shud start hopefully!
> How long do you have to go on pill for? I wish they'd have let me go on pill so i had an exact date of wen i will start! Just 1 more af then will b starting on the 1 after! Really scary and exciting! Eeeeek! Maybe they just need to check over your file b4 u start? Did she say why the consultant needed to look through?


Off to Furtenventura for some sun, sea and lots of relaxation! Hope you have a lovely time in Ibiza, which part are you going to? I've been a few times - lovely island.

I had a drama re the pill yesterday - because my blood pressure is borderline the covering consultant refused to sign off the pill. He wants me to just do the nasel spray...but start on my NEXT cycle. I was quite upset yesterday as I had it all in my head that we were starting. The other issue is that my test results are only valid till the end of next month. Anyway..we are speaking to our usual consultant on Thursday in order to see if we can get on the pill at the end of hr week.

Xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Pauline83 said:


> Hello again! Sounds like we will be going trough similar stages of treatment at the same time!
> It will be good to have people to as you say Dingle 'compare and contrast' with!
> I'm going to be taking Microgynon pill initially which is one I've taken before and I dont remember havent too many side effects from. I took one brand in the past and was a total emotional wreck!! Hopefully will be fine this time.
> 
> ...


Good luck with injection training! Let us know how it goes. Hehhehe a new boiler...sometimes we just have to be grown ups huh? Xx


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

The clinic didnt take my BP this time - just prescribed the pill anyway. Never had any problems with BP before though so should be fine hopefully. Its only for a few weeks so I dont see what the big deal is - I hope your usual consultant sorts it for you soon!

We are booked in with Fertility Nurse on Tuesday afternoon so will let you know how the injection training goes!! 

Nurse said they probable will bring E/C forward to week beginning 13th Aug as AF came a few days early than I first thought   It is hubby's birthday and our 2nd wedding anniversary that week so it would turn out to be a pretty full on week if it works out like that! 

P.s. A new boiler is definately not as much fun as a holiday but it does mean that we now have more space in the room which will hopefully soon become a nursery as new boiler fitted elsewhere now.

x x x x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi girls how you goin on? Any updates? Got my appointment friday! Last 1 till we actually start treatment, been having very weird dreams about ec getting nervous! How are your feeling about ec? X


----------

